# childs riding gear



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

I wonder if anyone can help me? 
My friends 8yr old daughter starts riding lessons soon so we want to make sure she has all she needs for riding. 
Does anyone know of any good equestrian shops in the Telford Shropshire area that would be of any use to them?

Take care

Sarah


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Cant help you with shops near you but Tesco do riding equipment I would make sure you have her hat properly fitted but things like jods, bodyprotector, boots etc can be bought reasonably in Tescos - they had some in the reduced part the last time I was in ours so worth a look in their online shop to see if they have anything now 

hth


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Tashi,
My friend said she tried Tesco's but they seem to be differently priced in each shop as she went in there for a hat for her and they had none left to fit her plus they wanted a rediculace amount to order one, yet on their online shop they said from £25. She has since got her a hat from an online shop on ebay so she was happy with that, we were hoping there were a couple of shops that we cold hit to get everything else for her.

Take care 
Sarah

ps: your pom is cute.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

if its of any help the tescos in Shrewsbury sell lots of random bits of horse gear but you'd probably be better off getting helmets properly fitted elewhere or borrowing one from the centre. Where abouts is she going out of interest?


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Minnie,
Thanks for that. She is going to be going for lessons at the next session of beginners classes at RAF Cosford's saddle club. She starts in 3 weeks but being an ex horsey person myself I want to make sure she has everything she needs, as her parents are not really into horses.

Take care

Sarah


----------

